# air-con shroud



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

hi I am looking to purchase a replacement shroud for Coleman roof air-con unit. i would prefer the TUFFMAXX one. all replies gratefully received. Mick


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Now I think you know the answer to that one Mick :wink:


----------

